# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  © الاستـديو التحليلي لمباراة ( منتخب السودان vs منتخب انغولا ) ©

## امير الشامى

*



  
 
 

منتـخب السودان
منتـخب انغولا


  مكان و زمـان المبـاراة



 المناسبة
 الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة (ب)

 التاريخ
 الخميس / 26/ يناير 2012

 الملعب
 مالوبو الدولي

 التوقيت
 18:00 بتوقيت مكة 15:00 gmt

 القنوات الناقلة
 الجزيرة الرياضية +9 - الجزيرة الرياضية +3  Global

 المعلق
 سوار الدهب - رؤوف خليف






*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
 اسم الملعب
 Malabo's Estadio Internacional مالوبو الدولي

 الموقع
 مدينة مالوبو - غينيا الاستوائية

 تاريخ الافتتاح
 2007

 الاحداثيات
 "58'44°3 شمالا  "51'46°8 شرقا

 الارضية
 عشبية

 المقاعد
 15250 مقعد



*

----------


## امير الشامى

*






صـقـــور الجـديـانالانجــــازات :كأس أمم أفريقيـا - 1970 .المركز الثاني لكأس أمم أفريقيـا مرتين (1957 - 1963)المركز الثالث لبطولة الشان 2011لقب بطولة شرق و وسط أفريقيا (سيكافا) - 3 مرات(1980 - 2006 - 2007)تصنيف الفيفا (ديسمبر) : المركز (113) عالميـا و (28) أفريقياً برصيد 297 نقطة .
الـمـدرب : محمد عبدالله مـازداالجنسـية : ســوداني

  

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*   منتخب انغولا 


  


تأسس عام : 1979  اللقب: الظبيان عضوية الفيفا   

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*الانجازات :شارك في نهائيات الامم الافريقية 5 مراتتأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم لعام2006 .. مـدرب انغولا ..





المدرب : ليتو فيديجال  الجنسية : انغوليمواليد :  ابرز لاعبي انغولا









 (كارلوس)            (كــــاليC)               (خوسيه مابينا)              (دا كروز)  

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*المجموعة B 



نظرة تحليلة


 الترتيب
الدولة
المنتخب
لعب 
فـاز 
تعادل 
خسر 
لــه 
عليه 
الصافي 
النقاط 

1

ساحل العاج
1
1
-
-
3
-
1
3

2

انغولا
1
1
-
-
2
1
1
3

3

السودان
1
-
-
1
-
1
-
-

4

بوركينا
1
-
-
1
1
2
1
-


يلتقي منتخبا صقور الجديـان و منتخب انغولا في بطولة امم افريقيا 2012 المقامة بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون ..المباراة التي تجمع بين المنتخبين في ملعب مالابو بغينياستكون قوية و علي سفيح ساخن  للمنتخبين في ثاني مبارياتهما في سباق غمار الكان 2012 ..وسيطمح كلا المنتخبين في تحقيق الفوز الذي  يساعد في سباق حجز المعقد الثاني ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس اوع من فلافيو
*

----------

